# Light House pepper grinder



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I made this to look something like a light house. I think it does a little 

Not real happy with the finish yet. May have to go in and do it all over again for the 3rd time

I think this wood is Oak but I'm not real sure.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I can see it...but it's time for the next step...wood burner


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Too late for that one. My Sister came by just now and fell in love with it. It has a new home now.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Neat Bobby,

How about something like this?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I caan do that Grayfish. My next one will be better. I will light the heater this time too.


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

Like I have said before, you guy's have got some talent. :cheers:


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Bobby said:


> I caan do that Grayfish. My next one will be better. I will light the heater this time too.


I knew you could do it. A "roof" on the one you turned and posted would be very nice also. If you decide to turn the one I propose, post up some pics. Bet you could sell a few patterned after the Bolivar Light.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

The thing is the one you drew is not like the Bolivar light house. It is more like the one I made.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Bobby said:


> The thing is the one you drew is not like the Bolivar light house. It is more like the one I made.


I know. That came out of may head. I figured you just look to the right next time you went to Galveston and go from there.  Or here is my version of the a top section of the bolivar light


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Greyfish, I'm going to try to build a small solid wood example of your design just for grins. OK ?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Now that one looks more like the Bolivar lighthouse


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

EndTuition said:


> Greyfish, I'm going to try to build a small solid wood example of your design just for grins. OK ?


Fine by me?


----------

